# How do you cut your closet wardrobe tubes down to length?



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

What kind of blade on your chop saw do you find works best to cut down these tubes to fit that leaves the cleanest cut?


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

If you're talking about the 1 1/2" chrome plated ones I use a sawZall with a metal blade, the ends cover. 
AH, but wait, your probably talking about wood. =) How about a blade with lots of teeth? Is what your doing paint grade or pre finished?


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Talking about an aluminum, nickel plated tube you get from Hafele. 
http://www.hafele.com/us/external/catalog/CIB2012V2_html/CIB2012V2/ipad/ipad.html?21

Figured a chop saw would be the easiest and less jagged, but I don't want to use my wood blade for it. And I don't want to spend a fortune on a new blade either.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

A cold saw. Hacksaw.

Or, a metal cut off blade on a little grinder.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You can get little metal chop saws that use your angle grinder as the power. But you can free hand them quite cleanly if you are careful. Aluminum cuts fine with woodcutting blades, but I don't know about the nickel plating. The only the mini chop saws I've tried was pretty wonky. A metal cutting (abrasive) blade can be put in a full size chop saw, but it seems like overkill for the job.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Metal cutting blade in a jigsaw works for me, clean up with a file.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 for the jigsaw and proper blade, then a light filing or 100 grit sanding block.

If you're nervous, draw the cut line all the way around. Most of the cut surface will be hidden by the mounting hardware, so no need to sweat.

You could probably also use a tubing cutter:


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the ideas. I think I like the jigsaw option!


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

Rick-
Are you saying that I could use my current 10" 60 tooth Freud Diablo blade on my miter saw to cut these without issue of damaging or dulling the blade? If so, that would be EXCELLENT!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Non ferrous metals can be cut with your Freud blade with no damage, but check on the composition of your tubes first…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Hacksaw, or if you have a recip saw a bi-metal blade works well. Small round file to clean the edges inside and out if you like. I would not use my chop saw no matter the blade, but that is just me.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

How about a metal cutting grinder type blade 5/8" arbor 7" similar to the masonry blades but intended for metal either on your Chop/miter saw or on a circular saw? Would not this not also work? Just asking.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I believe you can get a blade for ferrous metal and a different blade for nonferrous metals. I would really be cautious about cutting this tube on a blade with teeth on it. People on here go crazy about needing splitters and riving knives but endorse this kind of thing. I would be really cautious. This thing will spin and be out of control before you have time to think about it.


----------



## noone (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a flat bar-
http://www.hafele.com/us/external/catalog/CIB2012V2_html/CIB2012V2/ipad/ipad.html?21


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. That changes everything. Cut it with any saw that has a metal cutting blade or a good carbide blade. No problem.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

This tool has cut 1000 feet of chrome rods in the last 6 months at my shop, most faster tools leave heat marks, and this is easy peasy


----------



## quartrsawn (Aug 8, 2009)

Metal cutting blade in a jig saw or reciprocating saw, or the old fashioned way.. hand hacksaw. How many are you cutting??


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Buy a good hack saw. A carbide blade will send metal chips everywhere. Wear eye protection if you use one. -Jack


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Hot metal chips flying every where. Watch out


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

I used a cut off wheel on my grinder for some steel tubes. It works, but is hard to get a straight square cut, but it is quick.


----------

